# Your favorite Northern California road races???



## eraSSerhead (Dec 30, 2004)

Thought it would be interesting to hear everybody's thoughts on Nor Cal road races and the reasons for your picks (drum roll please).

:7:


----------



## ProRoad (Oct 13, 2008)

Copperopolis. very cool race in the foothills. Saw Steve Larsen (Motorola) win there the year I DNF'd. Rough roades with lots of climbs, usually in the rain and fog.. Sweet!

https://www.sportsbaseonline.com/Item.aspx?id=2165

Brian


----------



## eraSSerhead (Dec 30, 2004)

ProRoad said:


> Copperopolis. very cool race in the foothills. Saw Steve Larsen (Motorola) win there the year I DNF'd. Rough roades with lots of climbs, usually in the rain and fog.. Sweet!
> 
> https://www.sportsbaseonline.com/Item.aspx?id=2165
> 
> Brian


Had a peek. Sounds like an interesting ride. 

One idea behind starting the thread (besides satisfying the curious george and georgette) was that it could help me and others who might be having a time picking their races (they almost all look interesting). Guess anyone who races a few seasons would have the opportunity to check most of them out, but I thought it would be fun to hear from folks about "their races" and why they dig em.

Anybody know what happened to the Visalia road race and criterium? Didn't see them on the NCNCA calendar for 2009. But there is the Orosi Road Race near Visalia that looks to be in its first year. Any connection?


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

Orosi has been around forever -- not sure why there aren't any results on the listing.

My favorite? Kern Women's Stage Race. 

Beyond that, I like the flatter road races since I weigh more than 90 pounds -- Snelling, Merco, Bariani/Zamora, Dunnigan Hills, San Ardo. 

There are some fabulous downtown/technical crits on the calendar: Cat's Hill, Santa Cruz, Burlingame, Davis, Cherry Pie, San Rafael.

The Sea Otter Circuit Race is super-cool because you ride on the auto race track, however there are definite downsides to the whole Sea Otter Experience.

If you're a climber? Berkeley Hills, Sea Otter Road Race, Wente Vineyards Road Race, Pescadero, University Road Race.

Oh, but my favorite, favorite would have to be the Tri-Flow Menlo Park Grand Prix, presented by Hawk Relay -- because I'm the race promoter. Fun, fun!


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

velogirl said:


> ... I like the flatter road races since I weigh more than 90 pounds -- Snelling, Merco, Bariani/Zamora, Dunnigan Hills, San Ardo.
> 
> There are some fabulous downtown/technical crits on the calendar: Cat's Hill, Santa Cruz, Burlingame, Davis, Cherry Pie, San Rafael.


Not a long hill (each lap), but the last I remember, Cat's Hill is not flat.


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

yup, Cat's Hill has a killer hill. but it's fun. and a classic. and there are tons of spectators. and racers tip over. and folks will push you up the hill. it's a good one.

the other one I forgot is the Giro d San Francisco -- Levi Plaza, super-nice course.


----------



## acctnut (Dec 31, 2008)

I always enjoy the San Bruno hill climb. Nothing like 20 minutes of all out effort in the middle of winter. Get to the top and you want to puke. Repeat every year.

Leesville gap is the nastiest and my favorite. Hot weather, no shade, a major climb, dirt sections, long flat sections, long drive from home, psycological hell. A huge portion of the field DNF's this race due to mechanicals.


----------



## eraSSerhead (Dec 30, 2004)

velogirl said:


> Orosi has been around forever -- not sure why there aren't any results on the listing.
> 
> My favorite? Kern Women's Stage Race.
> 
> ...


Like to climb but I'm def no climber. Personally, the kind of races that get me juiced are ones with challenging (but safe) courses, beautiful scenery, decent roads.

Menlo Park, yeah I'll be there cheering with chili dog in hand :thumbsup:


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

My favorite is the Everest Challenge. A bit of a drive (and not in district) but with 29,035' of climbing in two days, multiple 6000' climbs, and repeated trips to high altitude, it's an epic race. 
Orosi is supposed to be the hardest (as in most climbing) race in the district but it is not in the same league. Only 2500' of climbing per lap. Great scenery though.
Ross's hillclimb is another fun race... the only race where I have seen racers walking a hill because it's too steep.


----------



## Merlin (May 6, 2002)

My Favorites are Wente & Sea Otter. I like races that end with a climb as I can not sprint to save my life :{


----------



## jrm (Dec 23, 2001)

*SF grand prix*



eraSSerhead said:


> Thought it would be interesting to hear everybody's thoughts on Nor Cal road races and the reasons for your picks (drum roll please).
> 
> :7:


SOC pro road race, and tour de CA. bring back the alameda Crit


----------



## sgt_hedgehog (Jun 28, 2004)

pescadero has a nice course for an all arounder/ climber. Not to far away, either. I won it one year in jrs, then got destroyed in the p1/2s last season. 4 laps is a bit harder than 2


----------



## bikerbert (Jan 28, 2005)

Cat's Hill, hands down.


----------



## tmanley (Jul 31, 2005)

Cantua Creek...because I won it in my category last year. The smell of victory and the agony of cattle from nearby Harris Ranch warms my heart!


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Pine Flat - great course w/hilltop finish
Copperopolis - Paris Rubidoux of the west
Wente Vinyards - race thru the windfarm
Mt Hamilton - hope you like hills
Winters - wine country classic


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

anyone want to guess how much rhauft weighs?


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

velogirl said:


> anyone want to guess how much rhauft weighs?


It's impolite to ask that in January... OINK OINK !!!


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

LOL!

I'm guessing you weigh less than Al since you mentioned all hilly road races and he mentioned all crits.


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

Cats Hill(my teams race), Coyote Creek circuit/crit, Wente Crit, Benecia Town Crit. Winters Road Race.

All power races. I can climb a bit, but Im no small guy so I prefer races where there is a hill that the bigger guys can power over and through and hurt the real climbers. Wente has no hill, but a long false flat sprint to the finish. I also really enjoyed the memorial Day Crit in Morgan Hill.


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

smw said:


> Wente has no hill, but a long false flat sprint to the finish. .



Wente has no hill? Wente Crit? Because I recall having my ass handed to me lap after lap on the Wente Road Race hill. Wente has no hill if you weigh 90 pounds (woman) or 140 pounds (man).


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

velogirl said:


> Wente has no hill? Wente Crit? Because I recall having my ass handed to me lap after lap on the Wente Road Race hill. Wente has no hill if you weigh 90 pounds (woman) or 140 pounds (man).



Yes there is no hill. I was at 195lbs last year, this year Im 185. The road race is different and there is plenty of hills, too much for me. I wrote Wente Crit at the top of my original post.


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

LOL! I was ready to bow down to your skinny little climber's a$$ if you thought Wente RR has no hill.


----------

